# What Sparked Your Interest In Ponies?



## Jill (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

Did you always have ASPC ponies?

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I'm interested at some point in bringing in an ASPC/AMHR horse or two, particularly something small enough to use in an under 34" breeding program






Looking forward to reading your replies!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

When i got my first shetland (Royal), i bought him from a friend of mine in Michigan (Nicole, New_Image) as i was wanting something i could show in shetland and would be small enough that in the future if i wanted to, could hardship into AMHR. I just overall liked the sound of this pony, Royal, from what Nicole told me and then i visited a few shetland breeders website and learned a bit more about the shetlands and really really liked what i seen.

Did you always have ASPC ponies?

I got my first shetland after being involved with the minis for two years



.

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

Yes

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

The shetlands take to thinks much faster then the minis, they really pick up on posing ext extremly fast. The shetlands, atleast mine, are a bit higher strung then the minis, not much but they have a bit more energy that never seems to end. IMO they are easier to condition too and do not require as much roundpen ext work as the minis do to keep in shape.

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I show both and that is really the biggest thing i enjoy. The shetlands are bigger so im sure children could go from the minis, to the shetlands if they want to do leadline or riding in the show ring. You see older children at congress doing riding classes and barrel racing classes ext, things like that. I just really enjoy showing and conditioning them both



.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2008)

My pony is my fav of my horses. I wouldnt part with him for anything. What really caught my eye is there energy and fire. Their "every day is a new day" mood. Just so much about there personalitys remindes me of myself. I always like a challenge, that he gives me, like last night deworming him would be a good example.



I like the minis, but my goal is to sell most of them and switch to ponys. The minis to me are pretty "boring".

He takes alot more feed to keep him in the proper weight, but never seems to be fat. He is very lovable, most days follows me everywhere, but there are those odd days he thinks we need to play games before we get down to the point.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 9, 2008)

Jill said:


> I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?
> 
> Since I was a little girl, I've always been drawn to ponies. Even dreamnt of owning my own pony farm. But, my parents didn't see ponies as a wise investment so made me get a big horse instead! 20 years later, I own my own pony farm!
> 
> ...


----------



## mininik (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

I loved Sweet Opal Shetland's AMHR/ASPC stallion, BHR JC's Geshan, from the moment Jennifer first posted him here. Some time later when I saw that Jennifer had a half brother of his for sale, I had to have him. Up until then I really had no interest in ponies. My "BG," JC's Blaze Of Glory, is a Classic gelding, registered ASPC.

Did you always have ASPC ponies?

No. In fact, most of my prior experiences with American Shetlands in the SW had either been uninspiring (poor quality ponies) and/or scary (poorly trained ponies). Finally seeing some quality, trained ponies in action at a few shows here in the PNW took my breath away.

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

Yes. I started out with AMHA Miniatures about 10 years ago and got involved with AMHR/ASPC more recently.

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

I think the ASPC ponies typically have more personality, fire and smarts than most Miniatures. They seem more honest and less pushy when they work for you. Basic care is about the same. Ponies don't usually require as much clipping for shows and are not razored, though some are shown with shoes.

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I no longer work with Minis. I don't want to! If I was financially able to, I would own and show a couple more American Shetlands (Modern Pleasure and Modern).


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

Well, I honestly had no idea what an ASPC pony was until I started showing my minis at the Oklahoma Club ASPC/AMHR shows back in 2001. And then, I thought, Wow, those ponies are neat! I started reading The Journal... and then in 2003 bought my first one, B&L's Rock E Red Alert, who was small enough to hardship as a mini. I LOVE Redi. I love the way he looks; I love the way he *moves*; I love his personality. And that was the beginning... 





Did you always have ASPC ponies?

I had a few grade ponies as a child, but ASPC is the only pony breed organization with which I've been involved.

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

Yes. I've been showing minis since 1989.

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

The ASPC ponies tend to be a bit more "awake", but I really think that has more to do with certain bloodlines than the breed. The ones that are more "awake" also tend to eat quite a bit more. But overall, I find the required care of the Classic Shetlands to be very similar to that of the Minis. 

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I enjoy them the same since all of my minis (with the exception of two mares) are also ASPC.



Showing is my favorite part of having horses, but I also like to do some breeding. I also really enjoy taking care of them and watching them out in the pasture just being horses.

I'm interested at some point in bringing in an ASPC/AMHR horse or two, particularly something small enough to use in an under 34" breeding program





Definitely have to get you a couple of these, Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

It's been a lot of fun reading your replies!!!











Lisa... as if I need any encouragement


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 11, 2008)

Love this thread!!!!





When I was 7 years old I was given a book that had pictures of Curtiss Frisco Pete in it... (not sure I spelled his name right). As I loved Saddlebreds, that look in a pony made me interested for years but my parents did not share my interest.

I then took out the book "The Show Ring - Easter Pony Grows Up" by a Susan Blair (I think that is the author' name). Her Shetland was orphaned and lived in their house in the book "Easter Pony" and in the sequel, they showed Moderns getting set up for Roadster classes and the show ring.

Fast forward to getting my first miniature in 1992, then a few more and then attending the Area One show. I saw Bill Eperthener's Moderns and I had to have one.

Fast forward to 2005 - bought my first Modern and she foaled a bay filly foal in 2006 by E's Blaze of Glory, who was sired by the first E pony that I fell in love with - E's Intisapatience. The mare went on to a new home and Silversong Nefertiti celebrated her second birthday this past May.

I showed her at the 2006 Area One show - her dam did well but Neffie was quite naughty. Since we have been working together since that time, I cannot wait to see how she is next weekend in her Modern Pleasure classes. I love her - she has an attitude plus, struts around like she is something special and she can be very affectionate.

She is very different from my minis - they are more laid back - she probably is closest in personality to my 7 year old mini Freedom, who has that similar streak of "fire" but Neffie has a lot of fire and spark - she can snort and sound like a little steam engine with her ears up, eyes wide and ready to go.

Neffie does likes to "back talk" - she was disciplined by alpha mini mare Mercy and Neffie walked by Mercy a bit later while she was eating and behind Mercy's back, she slyly tossed a little kick at Mercy (luckily Mercy did not see this - one of my Morgans tried that and Mercy chased her for ten minutes with lots of kicks, bites and squeals).

Neffie is very special to me as we thought we might lose her last year - our equine dentist and veterinarian discovered her tongue is partially paralyzed - it happened some time last spring. We did not discover the cause but modified Neffie's diet and used a padded bit as "physical therapy" for her. She no longer is quidding her hay and grass and she is the easiest to keep in shape due to her activity level. She is also the first horse I felt "communication" from - she made sure she let me know that she was not ready to be put down and that she could manage eating just fine and she certainly did!

While standoffish at first, she began following my Morgan Weatherly around and Weatherly is friendly to a fault, and when our other Morgan Enterprise started coming around, so did Neffie. They are all two and my hubby describes them as "the sisterhood."

A gentleman who came to look at my mare took a look at Neffie and described her as "a trotting machine."





I do like the look of the Classics - if I did not have two Morgans and three minis, I would be shopping for one of those, too!

Denise


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 11, 2008)

DOES IT NEED TO BE PONIES LOL


----------



## Boinky (Jul 11, 2008)

what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

I love the small size of the miniatures BUT what drew me to the shetlands almost PRIMARILY is that you can find more GOOD conformation in the breed than in mini's. Truth be told it's far harder to come by a good conformed mini than a good conformed shetland in my opinion. I do believe this is part of the reason that shetlands are doing so well in the ring against mini's. I think mini's have been bred for size for far too long and they do need some help getting that conformation back. Of course with good conformation comes good movement and it is just breathtaking to have a nice moving horse infront of a cart (driving is my thing).

Did you always have ASPC ponies?

No i had some unregistered ponies that we always thought were shetlands when i was a kid that were rotten, always said i'd never have another one but alas I now have some! LOL

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

No I started out in big horses and rode most disciplines and even drove at some time of another but my passion was combined training. I worked at a hackney breeding farm in college and gained a whole lot of experience in driving and training hot big moving ponies. That was another breed i always said i'd never own because of their "temperments" lol (didn't help that we had mares coming frm all over the country that were barely halterbroke..really left me with a bad taste for the breed) but i found myself craving one after being away from them for a few years. I settled for a ASPR Pony bred by Moose Meadows farm. He's quite a hot little ticket with huge hackney movement but i decided that is too big for me to show the way i wanted to and be able to take several horses (he just takes up too much room in the trailer..lol).. i really wanted something smaller. I have had mini's off and on for about 10 years but have been into mini's and competing heavily for the last 4 years or so and had been looking at mini shetlands. I came across Jet (who is a son of Lisa's stallion Charlie) and just had to have him. Love the little guy and he's doing awesome and is such a love but to own and train.. UNFORTUNATLY he is one of those that lisa was mentioning takes quite a bit more feed... lets just say he nearly breaks the bank! lol

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

I often hear shetlands as wild and crazy. I don't agree with that. I do think some lines probably are but for the most part they are a bit "hotter" and more "alive". they have more zest for life. Again they have better conformation and movement and that zest for life makes them pretty eye catching.

I know some lines can be harder keepers and take more in feed but not all of them. I don't think they require a whole lot more or different care than the mini's.

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I love driving. Driving is "my thing" so most of my activities with the mini's/shetlands surround driving. I'm always up for a new challenge in driving and am always experimenting with new things. My next goal is driving a trandem!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

These responses are great to read and very interesting!!!


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Jul 12, 2008)

What sparked my interest in Shetlands is their motion and flashiness.

I started in big horses (eventing/hunter/jumper) fast forward 30 years--then got a couple of minis last year, this year went to the Taylor Pony Farm auction, and now I have a herd of ponies.

I think that the Shetlands are definately higher kiltered than the minis--but love them both--and have definate long term plans for all parties involved--lol

I enjoy going to the shows with a boatload to show and with both minis and shetlands definately keeps us busy at the shows! I can't wait until next year when a couple of the shetlands are ready to drive--- I love the minis driving, but the Shetlands take my breath away when they are in motion!

other than the shoes and some of the show tack, not much difference in minis and ponies

fun discussion!!!!

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE


----------



## Miniv (Jul 12, 2008)

Jill said:


> I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?
> 
> We were introduced to ASPC ponies, specifically the Arenosa bloodline, by Sherry Wilson of Bristol Farm in 1997. We appreciated their conformation and their movement.......and Sherry sold us our very first pony at what was at the time a wonderful price.......And since then we've been offered a lot more for him. He's not going anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2008)

I enjoyed reading your responses, Linda and MA


----------



## susanne (Jul 14, 2008)

I hardly count, as I'm not a breeder and own just 2 minis, my ASPC Classic filly, Scarlet Ribbons, and my hardshipped AMHR gelding, Mingus, who appears to be a Classic, but his bloodlines are unknown.

However, any horses I acquire in the future will be ASPC, probably also AMHR...and it's all Mingus' fault.

We adopted him in 2002, a scrawny 2-year-old who had been rescued from a neglectful situation. As his weight and overall health improved, he turned into a beautiful horse -- but not like the other minis I saw. He was tall, refined, and leggy, not short and round...and he was handsome, not cute.

When somebody first mentioned that he looked like a Shetland, I immediately thought of the stereotypical children's pony...Merrylegs and his ilk. I was vaguely insulted until I started doing some research. More people said Classic Shetland when they saw him, others said Modern Pleasure if he were taller. Either way, while he is registered AMHR, to me he is a pony. My taste in small equines was based upon him, and no other type would do.

Ashley described perfectly what I love about Mingus and Scarlet -- the fiery intelligence...not hotheaded but that mind is set on go. I love a horse that looks me in the eye, both figuratively and literally.

Woodwinds' Mingus (sorry for the ridiculous pose)






I need to get current photos of Scarlet...I only have yearling photos and she is now a svelte young lady of two.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what sparked your interests in ASPC ponies?

Honestly, I wasn't really interested in ASPC ponies until I saw the Modern Shetland. Because I value a horse that can trot above all else, I was instantly enamored with the talented and gifted Moderns. I had always liked Hackney ponies and never knew there was an ASPC registered version of them. Because I was already so involved with the AMHR, it was a natural jump over to the ASPC Modern Shetland.

Did you always have ASPC ponies?

Nope, only the past two or three years, starting with a couple ASPC/AMHR registered Foundation Classics, and then Modern Pleasure ponies as soon as I could find a couple that were "the one."

Did you start out with miniatures before ASPC ponies?

Yes.

For those of you who do own both miniatures and ASPC ponies, what are the differences in them (in terms of personalities, required care, etc.)?

Generally for the ASPC only ponies (over 38") you will need all-new tack... halters, blankets, harness, bridles, etc. Personalities are similar, although I do think the ASPC Shetlands really have a better work ethic and are a little less lazy, they have more stamina. Moderns are even moreso. You cannot be a "beginner type horseperson" to appreciate the Modern Shetland. They are a little more "horse" like an Arabian or Saddlebred. And thus often misunderstood. But since the minis CAME from the Shetland, they really don't require too much different care unless you show them. 

Shetlands require a little more effort to fit and show... some are shod, and the "bar is higher" in the Shetland world. Unlike the minis, of which the majority are lower quality even at the National level, the pony classes are smaller but of more competitive quality (just my opinion here!!!). There is much more consistency of type in the ASPC pony, which really makes a difference. At Nationals the judge can decide they don't like a thicker horse, and not even look at 25% of the class of 60 horses, just because they are not of a type they like. This "type" in miniatures really does affect overall "show QUALITY" if that makes any sense. So you've really got to get a good pony, because so many are nice!

What are the different ways you enjoy the two breeds (ASPC / Minis)?

I am no longer involved with the AMHR. The shetlands are so much more exciting to me, particularly to drive. And it is prohibitive to have two sets of blankets, work harness, show harness, work carts, show carts, well you get the picture. That is an obstacle a competitor or breeder must consider when not having strictly AMHR/ASPC animals.

I'm interested at some point in bringing in an ASPC/AMHR horse or two, particularly something small enough to use in an under 34" breeding program

Well good luck to you Jill! You really should consider the ASPC/AMHR horses, they really are "IT" right now! I have seen the availability of these double registered ponies increase dramatically in the past five years, they are everywhere now at an affordable price. I think with even more time, the under-34" guys will be easier to find and affordable, too. Just remember to consider the HORSE and not the PAPERS when looking at your prospects.

Andrea


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2008)

Again, very interesting responses and fun to read!!!

Andrea, you know me, most of my horses are good on paper BUT that's never the reason I bought them


----------

